# Remove albums from the list without "deleting"



## alaios (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi,
I want to remove list elements from the album list without "touching" anything on my lightroom classic. I do not see the reason to have in the list very old albums that I do not use anymore and no any reason lightroom to keep synchinc those (okay that I can disable).

Is it possible to do that?

Last question for albums stored locally I guess I can preview the photos at large zoom factor to edit them in more details


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 1, 2020)

Assuming they are synced with Classic (so you are licensed to use Classic and all have synced) then you can delete Albums and they will stay in Classic. You'll be asked if you want them to stay in All Synced - you mentioned you want to remove from the cloud, so yes will remove them everywhere on the cloud eco-system (but won't delete them in Classic)

Albums stored locally - if you tell Lightroom (cloud) to delete then it will do just that, you'd need to open Classic to see them.


----------



## alaios (Jul 1, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Assuming they are synced with Classic (so you are licensed to use Classic and all have synced) then you can delete Albums and they will stay in Classic. You'll be asked if you want them to stay in All Synced - you mentioned you want to remove from the cloud, so yes will remove them everywhere on the cloud eco-system (but won't delete them in Classic)
> 
> Albums stored locally - if you tell Lightroom (cloud) to delete then it will do just that, you'd need to open Classic to see them.




first thanks for the detailed replay. I appreciate. 
Yes I have lightroom classic (I have the subscription that covers lightroom[both versions] and photoshop). So I delete in lightroom and this will not remove files from classic. Will collections remain too in the lightroom classic? 

For albums stored locally then deleting them means that this will only touch files in lightroom and everything will be untouched in lightroom classic.

Sorry for double checking. No nice to have surprises


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 1, 2020)

alaios said:


> Will collections remain too in the lightroom classic?


No. So, better way to do that is to go to Classic and untick it syncing to the Cloud (zigzag on the left of the Collection)

However, that will leave them in All Synced Photos, so once you unsync the Collection (as above), select all the photos in that Collection (check how many), with them selected switch to All Synced Photos (check the selected number is the same) and delete. That then removes them from the Cloud but leaves them in a local Classic Collection.

Remember, whatever Classic soaks up (from the cloud) it keeps until you specifically delete it from Classic (by going to the folder and deleting it)


----------



## alaios (Jul 2, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> No. So, better way to do that is to go to Classic and untick it syncing to the Cloud (zigzag on the left of the Collection)
> 
> However, that will leave them in All Synced Photos, so once you unsync the Collection (as above), select all the photos in that Collection (check hpow many), with them selected switch to All Synced Photos (check the selected number is the same) and delete. That then removes them from the Cloud but leaves them in a local Classic Collection.
> 
> Remember, whatever Classic soaks up (from the cloud) it keeps until you specifically delete it from Classic (by going to the folder and deleting it)


Ok so untick in lightroom classic. Then remove albums from lightroom.
Collection will remain in lightroom classic.
Thanks


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 2, 2020)

alaios said:


> Ok so untick in lightroom classic. Then remove albums from lightroom.
> Collection will remain in lightroom classic.


No, when you untick Collections in Classic the Albums will go when this syncs to Cloud. But you will need to remove them from All Synced Photos in Classic, hence the step of selecting them in the Collection (in Classic) once unticked, change to All Synced in the top left, check it's the same number and delete. Then they will delete completely from the cloud.


----------

